# What wood is this



## rebel60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi all.
Please can you tell me what type of wood this is, and is it ok to use for router projects.
I have been given 3 table tops of this type of wood, they seem to be made up in block form, please see attached pic's.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure what it is. Is it heavy and hard or light and scratches with a thumbnail? Don't see why it wouldn't be good for router projects. Someone either used a router or a shaper to profile the edge in the 3rd picture.


----------



## rebel60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Not sure what it is. Is it heavy and hard or light and scratches with a thumbnail? Don't see why it wouldn't be good for router projects. Someone either used a router or a shaper to profile the edge in the 3rd picture.


Hi Charles.
Thanks for the reply.
It is quite heavy, and does not mark with thumb nail. I thought it might be beech, but as I'm new to all this, I'm not sure. Totally overlooked the rounded edge (told you I was new to this).


----------



## abergguitars (Jul 16, 2012)

It looks like beech to me.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like 3 different types of wood. The first photo appears to be birch, alder or beech. The second photo looks like an Asian hardwood, used in many table tops. The third photo looks like cocabolo, unless that is just a stain. All are suitable for routing. Have fun and PLEASE, use ALL safety measures.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very simple way to tell. If it's free, it's popular wood. And if you don't want it, I'll be very happy to pay shipping to me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is very tough to tell with the finish on it. Shoot an email to Keith at the Woodworkers Source in Arizona. It would help to mention you are in the UK.


----------



## rebel60 (Jul 28, 2012)

bcfunburst said:


> Looks like 3 different types of wood. The first photo appears to be birch, alder or beech. The second photo looks like an Asian hardwood, used in many table tops. The third photo looks like cocabolo, unless that is just a stain. All are suitable for routing. Have fun and PLEASE, use ALL safety measures.


Hey Reg.
Thanks for your input, and be sure I will be as safe as I can, its hard enough to type will all my fingers working


----------



## rebel60 (Jul 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Very simple way to tell. If it's free, it's popular wood. And if you don't want it, I'll be very happy to pay shipping to me.


Hey Theo.
I definitely want it  But I will keep you in mind if I get some more 
It would cost a lot to ship it from the UK though.


----------

